# Advice for relocation in USA



## niksana (Mar 7, 2014)

Hi all,

I am Bulgarian automotive/embedded software engineer with 6+ years experience worked in some of the biggest international Tier 1 automotive electronics suppliers in the industry. Me and my family(me, my wife and baby girl - 1 years old) are currently located at Karlsruhe, Germany and I am still working for one of the biggest Tier 1 supplier for automotive electronics. 
We are currently thinking for relocating to bigger city and we have 3 options in mind
1) Munich, Germany
2) Toronto, Canada
3) Chicago, USA
The problem is that I am currently confused with what is the best for us (as a family) and for my child. As opportunities I believe I will have enough in both 3 cities (please correct me if you think different). In Chicago I have relatives 2 cousins with their families already 10+ years live there and adaptation will be easier than Toronto. From other hand Canada is more social oriented as a country. Munich is also good choice for career and one of the best place for living based on some rankings but for 2 years in Germany we still have troubles with German and we are not sure that we could really be 100% integrated in Germany and useful for our child when start in school. From other hand our English is way better(I worked for US comaapny fully in English currently) and we believe that USA or English part of Canada is better choice for us.

First is somebody could tell which of these location is the best from complex point of view - career, standard of life, crime, good place to grown a child?
I also check that for USA I should secure EB-3 visa (I think I can't qualify for EB-2). Do you have any observation how much time took this? 
For sure, I planned to find first a job from here and then apply for visa over the company which want to hire me but I am not sure if this is really possible and normal practice? 
As I put this in USA I don't expect many answers about CANADA but I am not sure what is the situation there for visa as I read that you can wait up to 3 years for a visa. 

I am sorry if my questions annoy someone but I really want an opinion from somebody who already was on my place!!! 
Thanks in advance!!!!


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Munich - language, integration, cost of housing
Chicago - weather, visa
Canada - weather, visa

Read up a bit about US employment based visas. uscis.gov is the official source. 

Do you bring something to the table that would entice an employer to go through labor certification for EB3? Have you looked into intercompany transfer?


----------



## niksana (Mar 7, 2014)

twostep said:


> Munich - language, integration, cost of housing
> Chicago - weather, visa
> Canada - weather, visa
> 
> ...


I read up EB-1..5 in the mentioned website and I think I will qualify for EB-3 only. 
I hope that my knowledge and experience will help me to convince companies that I am interesting for them and they need me, but I am not sure what is the politic of the companies and how much troubles they will have to go through EB-3 procedure.
For Intercompany transfer - yes I am still thinking for this but actually my current US company was bought by another big US company IJCI automotive electronics is bought by Visteon) and till July nothing is clear. However I am going to check this, even though that this will not be in Chicago but Holland, MI for example but its still possibility to move for the beginning and after some years to move to desire destination.


----------



## sharbuck (Dec 10, 2013)

Please research Chicago VERY CAREFULLY. Basically a third world country, high crime . Probably one the top 5 violent places in America. There are many places in America without having to live somewhere where you have to fear for your life when you leave the house. There will be those who say they like Chicago but that will be people living in the wealthier areas. Most Americans would not even consider a move there.

Being in automotive industry many of the southern, southeastern states offer a much better standard of living and are less costly. There are auto factories (mom union) like VW and BMW in that region.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

You do not qualify for H1B?

http://www.dol.gov/dol/topic/hiring/foreign.htm


----------



## niksana (Mar 7, 2014)

twostep said:


> You do not qualify for H1B?


Thanks for the hint.. I think I could obtain it


----------



## niksana (Mar 7, 2014)

sharbuck said:


> Please research Chicago VERY CAREFULLY. Basically a third world country, high crime . Probably one the top 5 violent places in America. There are many places in America without having to live somewhere where you have to fear for your life when you leave the house. There will be those who say they like Chicago but that will be people living in the wealthier areas. Most Americans would not even consider a move there.
> 
> Being in automotive industry many of the southern, southeastern states offer a much better standard of living and are less costly. There are auto factories (mom union) like VW and BMW in that region.


Hello Sharbuck, thank you for the info. I am actually trying to collect as more info as I could. Of course Chicago was a choice because I have a relatives there, but its not mandatory the one. I am also make a research about current open positions and to check where the big companies has locations. The problem is that I am not really very familiar with the life in US ( I always dream for a warm weather) but I am not sure if somewhere around silicon valley is good for rising a children there. To be honest I accept also suggestions - we are looking for some big city with as much as possible better quality of life- crime, education, public transport, etc. 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Like most big cities in the US, Chicago has good areas and not-so-good areas. Probably not fair to say that it's among the "most violent" places in America, because there's a huge difference between living in certain neighborhoods in, say the South Side, and on the Lakefront or in some of the nicer western or northern suburbs.

But there are parts of most big cities I wouldn't go into, even in broad daylight. Most larger cities have really nice areas, too.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

EB-3 is a category of the H1B ..you don't pick the visa or even apply or it ... 
the employer does that


----------



## niksana (Mar 7, 2014)

Davis1 said:


> EB-3 is a category of the H1B ..you don't pick the visa or even apply or it ...
> the employer does that


sure, the point is if really could took 1-3 years and if really the companies have practice to hire peoples from overseas


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

niksana said:


> sure, the point is if really could took 1-3 years and if really the companies have practice to hire peoples from overseas


application for H1B are made by the employer or their lawyer eery April 1st .. for an Oct start for the successful

the minimum uses to be a DEGREE NOW IT SEEMS TO BE A MASTER


----------



## sharbuck (Dec 10, 2013)

Portland , OR is a good choice. Rich in Culture, beautiful area close to both the Pacific and the Mountains. Lived there many years, loved it. Large multicultural population, Asian, European and that all blends in to the fabric of the city. It does rain there


----------



## niksana (Mar 7, 2014)

Ok, as I understood its more important in which part of the city you will live as there is good and dangerous areas to live in. 
What about San Francisco? I read out some rankings where San Francisco is pointed as one of the best big cities to rise a family.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

San Francisco has many wonderful neighborhoods. They are also priced accordingly.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

The best city to move to is the one you have a job with a visa in. Six years auto industry can mean all sorts of things. The bottom line is what you bring to the table for an employer.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

niksana said:


> Ok, as I understood its more important in which part of the city you will live as there is good and dangerous areas to live in.
> What about San Francisco? I read out some rankings where San Francisco is pointed as one of the best big cities to rise a family.


San Francisco is a lovely city - with its own special character. But it's not necessary to live IN the city where you're working. Often, people live in the surrounding towns (not always out in the distant suburbs), where they can have a bit more space and the schools may (or may not) be better. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Along those lines, Tesla is headquartered in Palo Alto, a city near San Francisco.

Ford has a significant assembly plant on the South Side of Chicago, and there are some automotive parts factories nearby to support that plant. There's also a Chrysler (part of Fiat) assembly plant in Belvidere, Illinois, but that's rather far from downtown Chicago. Same with Mishawaka, Indiana, where military Humvees are still manufactured by AM General.


----------



## niksana (Mar 7, 2014)

twostep said:


> The best city to move to is the one you have a job with a visa in. Six years auto industry can mean all sorts of things. The bottom line is what you bring to the table for an employer.


I am not fully agree with you. I have every week messages and calls for jobs in Germany ( mainly in Munich) and I hope that I could find the best place for us in usa and then apply for job in appropriate companies nearby. I know that is not the same as Germany but at least herecompa nies find something attractive in me or my libkedin/xing profile. I hope with patient I will find a company with enough big interest on me. But location is most important as this shoulb ber ight place for my family


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

niksana said:


> I am not fully agree with you. I have every week messages and calls for jobs in Germany ( mainly in Munich) and I hope that I could find the best place for us in usa and then apply for job in appropriate companies nearby. I know that is not the same as Germany but at least herecompa nies find something attractive in me or my libkedin/xing profile. I hope with patient I will find a company with enough big interest on me. But location is most important as this shoulb ber ight place for my family


Unfortunately, for moving to the US, there aren't really many visas where you can move there and then start looking for work. Most "work visas" require that you have a job and then that your employer sponsors your visa.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## sharbuck (Dec 10, 2013)

There are so many people out of work that very few, if any, employers will go through all the cost and government red tape to hire you. In the automotive industry there may be Union considerations where they have to recall redundant workers first. 
I left the US 18 mnths ago and never plan to return


----------



## niksana (Mar 7, 2014)

Ok,

thanks for the answers all, as I understood city is important but neighborhood is more important. Hiring from oversea is not an easy process at all and could be really a blocking point. 
However, thanks for your opinions and I am open for further suggestions and opinions.


----------



## Loosehead (Nov 18, 2013)

niksana said:


> Ok,
> 
> thanks for the answers all, as I understood city is important but neighborhood is more important. Hiring from oversea is not an easy process at all and could be really a blocking point.
> However, thanks for your opinions and I am open for further suggestions and opinions.


This isn't helpful at all 
Personally, I would stay in Karlsruhe. I lived in Karlsbad in the late 80s/early 90s and loved it. I'd move back at the drop of a hat.


----------

